# Moderators can we make this one a sticky please?



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=62363&page=3

A few members have mentioned that the info in this thread is real useful, me included.  How about it? 
TIA


----------



## honeycomb719 (Mar 14, 2006)

DONE  HTH


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks alot


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 21, 2008)

Can we make this one a sticky also? It's very inspirational!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=11225


----------

